# What's your opinion of the flu shot?



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

I may be a worry wart, but I don't feel comfortable 'til I get it. Obviously my insurance co feels the same way since I've gotten 2 letters encouraging it and it costs me nothing.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 26, 2013)

My opinion is, why not?  I used to get a red sore lump for a day after it but weighed against being laid flat with the flu for 3 weeks and starving to death because no one's around to feed me it isn't a brainbusting decision.


----------



## crispy (Sep 26, 2013)

No flu shot for me.  If I get the flu, I'll nurse it the old fashioned way...plenty of rest and fluids.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

It's usually a strong opinion one way or the other, but we all have our own entitled personal feelings about it. 

I've had a low immune system since heavy duty chemo 20 yrs ago.  The type flu you describe, TWH, is somewhat similar to what I was getting all too often before the shot became available.  With mine always going on into a sinus infection, it was 4-5 wks out of my life, costing a fortune on prescribed meds, and feeling as if I would have to get better to die. As the shot can't possibly cover all strains, even w/the shots I've been sick with flu like symptoms over the years, but not even close to as sick as I used to get. And it has never been immediately after the shot, we're talking months down the road. I swear by them, but that's JMO.

I have a close friend who years ago swore the shot gave her the worst flu of her life and she was flaming in that she wouldn't consider getting another.  Five+ yrs ago she developed diabetes and her dr ordered her to get the shot and she almost lost it, thinking it would darned near kill her once again.  I had to smile when she admitted recently she hasn't had a problem since then and she herself remains amazed.  IMO, she already had the germ in her body prior to the shot, but whatever ... the flu shots she's now getting aren't causing a problem for her in any way. In fact, she's becoming an advocate for them and encouraging everyone she knows to get one...and I smile.   Like I said, we all have our own personal feelings about them and they're usually pretty strong either way.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> My opinion is, why not?  I used to get a red sore lump for a day after it but weighed against being laid flat with the flu for 3 weeks and starving to death because no one's around to feed me it isn't a brainbusting decision.




*As you've read my posts, not a big decision for me either, but others feel equally as strong against it.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 26, 2013)

No flu shots for me for many years now...since I found out all they put into them, and how ineffective they really are anyway.  I can't even remember the last time I had the flu, maybe early 20's when I was still taking flu shots.  I remember getting the swine flu shot way back then, and that did make me feel sick.  Even when I did get the flu, it was not that intense, fever, achey, lethargic, nothing a few days in bed drinking fluids wouldn't cure.  They really use scare tactics to push flu shots anymore, especially for the elderly...no thanks.  We have a friend that always gets a flu shot, and every couple of years, complains that he's got the flu.   I'm not one for prescription meds either, unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 26, 2013)

I used to ride it out until about 10 years ago and was a full time carer and had to stay on my feet.  Before that I never bothered.  I too am a bit wary of what compromises the immune system, hate having to take anti-biotics etc, but everything has it's price, and the cure isn't always worse than the disease. It's something we have to weigh up for ourselves, according to our situations.

 I wasn't immunised against polio as a youngster because some clown told Mum a horror story about it.  She risked *my* life on the story of a stranger!  I never quite got over that.  Or really forgave her for it.
Not all were as lucky to miss catching it as I was and I've seen so many who's lives were ruined for want of a vaccine jab, it's heartbreaking.

I won't get into the pro and anti vaccination argument, it rages for weeks on some of the forums and I'm over it, suffice to say the success figures on the pro side far exceed the one's for the anti view.  
As in all life, nothing is 100% certain, ever, we have to play the odds and not back one option against another without investigating the 'form' very carefully.  'Taking a tip and a wink' from a stranger is no good reason to bet your life on something.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 27, 2013)

We get the flu shots every year. This year they have a stronger version for people over 65. That's the one I want.


----------



## terra (Sep 27, 2013)

I have a flu shot every year.... can't remember the last time I had the flu.

Cheap insurance in my books !...


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 27, 2013)

I just had my flu shot yesterday...I get it every year, no reactions and no flu.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> We get the flu shots every year. This year they have a* stronger version for people over 65*. That's the one I want.



My  :2cents: ..  I have never had the flu in my life that I can remember,  and had never gotten a flu shot before 2011.  For some stupid reason, I decided to get that new strong version when it came out here, and talked my husband into getting it also.  And for us, it was the dumbest move ever.  We were both sick for a month after that shot!   
never again ... . I'll take my chances from now on...


----------



## That Guy (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll pass as well. Maybe I've just been blessed with a strong immune system. Haven't been to a doctor for over three decades and I'm not going to break my streak now.

Besides - I'm a monk. I don't come into contact with many people so my chances of contracting it are greatly reduced. 

I understand it's a heated issue and I don't think less of anyone who takes the shot. As has been said many times here already we have to follow our own research and our own beliefs. I just happen to fall on the negative side.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't know of anyone who had more than a mild reaction to a flu shot.  Mum used to have a bad day after it, but turned out she was reacting to the egg it was cultured from rather than from the vaccine.  A different variety gave her no problems at all.  I get a hard red itchy lump for a day but that's all.  Like Phil, I don't come into contact with a lot of people but it only takes one to sneeze in the P.O. for half the town to catch it.


----------



## basefare (Sep 27, 2013)

First two I took years ago I had a reaction. None since. I get a shot every year. In fact I got one
today. I have a weakened immune system and need them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 27, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> ...  Like Phil, I don't come into contact with a lot of people but it only takes one to sneeze in the P.O. for half the town to catch it.



That's why I rely upon email or just sticking the once-a-year letter in my own mailbox for the mailman to pick up.

Easy-peasy, no more sneezie.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

I try to stay clear of sick people and kids during cold and flu season.  I've been using those wipes in the supermarkets too, to wipe down the shopping cart handle.  As soon as I come home from shopping, first thing I do is wash my hands, even before I put the stuff away.  Taking vitamin D3 also helps, especially in winter. :winter2:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 27, 2013)

One a year since I turned sixty-five .... no problems so far, either with the injection or influenza.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

basefare said:


> First two I took years ago I had a reaction. None since. I get a shot every year. In fact I got one
> today. I have a weakened immune system and need them.



*They have begun giving a stronger version to the older folks these days and I expected a bit more discomfort when I got it last week, but it didn't happen.   I've never heard of any side effects other than what I have...just a slightly sore arm, same as always.  I have a low immune system and it comforts me to know I'm somewhat protected. 

The law firm I worked for many years always had a nurse come over mid-September and the entire staff got in line.  Lots of companies here do that.  Tho insurance would have paid for it, they wanted to ensure everyone got one.
*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

Uncle Sam was always giving us shots, shots and more shots . . . (besides having us shot at)...

One guy I remember always got sick as a dog after his flu shot.


----------



## Steve (Sep 29, 2013)

I have been getting the flu shot for many years now.. Actually I think ever since the shot was invented..
I have NEVER been sick or even had a reaction or even had a sore arm.. NEVER !!

Also NEVER had the flu since I had the flu shot.. 
We (my wife and I) get it here at our local medical clinic (for free of course) every year..

For us, it is a wonderful thing while for others, it is their decision.. Either way, one must do what they feel comfortable doing......................


----------



## Michael. (Sep 29, 2013)

Over at this end our local clinics have posters on display encouraging people to come and get their shot.

We have yet to make an appointment.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 29, 2013)

Steve said:


> I have been getting the flu shot for many years now.. Actually I think ever since the shot was invented..
> I have NEVER been sick or even had a reaction or even had a sore arm.. NEVER !!
> 
> Also NEVER had the flu since I had the flu shot..
> ...



This Winter just passed, having turned 70, I accepted a 'flu shot for the first time. I'm not prone to influenza and to my recollection I've only had it twice in my life but with age our immune systems are more challenged and we take longer to get over infections. I don't wish to get some virus that lingers for two years, hence the precaution of the vaccine.

I never noticed any reaction at all but then I wasn't looking for one.


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 29, 2013)

Never get them, and I never get sick.


----------



## TICA (Sep 29, 2013)

I only had it once with no reaction.  The only reason I even got it was because my daughter (who lives with me) was working in retail and also had friends with infants so we didn't want to be carriers of any flu germs.

Doubt if I'll do it this year.  I try to avoid crowds during flu season.   Isn't it funny tho that I'll spend mega bucks on making sure my animals are up to date on everything but when it comes to me, I take the chance?   

My Mom has it every year and I'm thankful she does.   I might have to think about it some more.........


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2013)

[video]http://naturalnews.tv/v.asp?v=FCEA5FBB858FCC8A2ECCAABEDCC1FDFA[/video]


----------

